
Show HN: Mapipedia: Platform to show your data on maps and sharing with others - mapipedia
Mapipedia is a web platform I&#x27;ve created to make it easy for people to share goespatial time series data and display it on animated maps. There&#x27;s also a social media component that allows you to write comments, follow, share and like data sets. You can also download the CSV data and embed animations into your own websites.<p>I initially posted about Mapipedia in March 2019. I&#x27;ve taken a lot of the feedback on board and done a major overhaul of the site as well adding a lot of new features.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate some feedback on overall look and feel (on mobile and desktop - there were problems on mobile previously). However it is best viewed in Chrome on desktops becuase it looks better on larger screens. I&#x27;ve also had some people say the website is blocked but have not been able to figure out why. If you have any thoughts on that it would be appreciated. The site also crashed last time I posted here so I&#x27;m wanting to test changes for robustness as well.<p>The main home page is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com<p>Here are some links to try (press Play to start the animation):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;average_life_expectancy_by_country_since_1800.html
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;forex_comparison_history.html
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;united_states_of_america_formation.html
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;seven_wonders_of_the_ancient_world.html
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;captain_james_cook.html   (Cook&#x27;s first voyage sailed him around the world)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;nobel_prizes.html
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mapipedia.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;u&#x2F;drdave&#x2F;fall_migration_of_white_storks_in_2014.html<p>Thanks for your help!
All feedback is appreciated.<p>Cheers
David<p>PS Feel free to email me at dnphilpot@hotmail.com
======
jameal
Hi David. I've never had the need to graph geospatial data so I'm probably not
your target audience but I did have a lot of fun playing with your examples. I
found the main application intuitive and easy to use on a desktop computer
(did not try on mobile). It also seemed pretty fast and I didn't have any
performance issues.

I tested out the embed code and I was expecting something more stripped down.
Even with all the checkboxes unchecked it still looks like your main app
squeezed into an iframe. I would expect it to not include the full page header
and footer. I was really expecting just the most essential features, like the
What/When/Where/How sections. I'm imagining a use case where it is embedded
into a blog post or news article. I feel like the far right column with all
the info could be optional for embeds.

Hopefully that's helpful. Good luck with your project!

~~~
mapipedia
Thanks for that useful feedback. I have to admit I probably haven't paid as
much attention to the embed option as I should have. I'll take another look at
it. Cheers

